# Best Northern or spitz breed for a household with cats?



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, and I'm doing research to hopefully acquire my next canine companion. I haven't owned a dog in several years, and right now my husband and I share our home with 5 beautiful cats. They are all young adults ranging from 2 - 4 years old, and have free run of the house. All but one of them have friendly, curious, social personalities; the other cat is moody and pretty standoffish, and has aggression issues.

We would really like to add a dog to our family within the next year or so, and although we really love the Northern and spitz breeds, we're wondering which ones are the best candidates for a cat household. 

Of course, this makes our search pretty difficult since the majority of these breeds are known for their high prey drive. Complicating matters is our preference for a medium-to-large sized dog. I grew up around large dogs, and that is what I've always owned... nothing beats a big, huggable, fluffy dog.  We'd love to do some trail packing, hiking, and camping with our dog, so a large dog is fun in this respect as well.

Right now, we've narrowed our list of large dogs down to the Siberian Husky and Samoyed. If anyone can give us any information on how the breeds' temperaments differ, that would be fantastic! We've heard story after story about Sibes not doing well with cats (as in catching and killing them!), but then heard folks say that they're fine if raised from a pup. We're not sure what to believe. And when we looked around for info on Sammys, we couldn't find anything about cat suitability, although they seem to be described as being gentler than the Sibes overall.

If a larger dog just absolutely isn't an option because of the cats, we're also looking into two smaller spitz breeds - the Alaskan Klee Kai and the Finnish Spitz. (Alaskan Klee Kai are basically a miniature husky, and Finnish Spitz are a red-coated small/medium dog that has a foxy look). Both max out at around 25 lbs. 

Our concerns with the Klee Kai are their extremely high price ($1800 - $2000 for a puppy) and because they are a young breed, I'm finding that the eye shape, ear set and shape, and body shape just isn't all that consistent yet; if I pay out that much for a mini husky, it better look like a husky when it grows up, not a Pomeranian mix!  With the Finnish Spitz, availability is a problem, as well as finding information on their temperaments. I'm concerned that they may be a bit nervous. I can handle a high-energy dog, but not a nervously-energetic dog, if you know what I mean.

Does anyone have any advice for us? We would love to make the leap into dog ownership again, but are just at a loss when it comes to how to do so. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

My Aurora does fine with cats, specially if htey do not run from her. She odes fine with my cats even though they run from her but she's still not even a year yet and she's grown up with them mostly (since 5 months). And she's only mostly husky (and I can't prove mostly, just 1/4 but everyone who sees her agrees with me that it is most likely that she is high husky content. She looks husky cept her ears and has a lot of husky traits).

I've heard they can develop the prey drive up to 2 years of age (like they can be good with cats but then something kicks in).

I know a neighbor down the street htat has a full husky and had it for at least 3 or so years and she says he does ok with her cats as long as he doesn't think she's hunting them (then he wants to join in. I'm guess when she's hugging the cat the dog thinks she's pinning hte cat down).

And some one on the sibernet mailing list who lives nearby that i know has a cat and two huskys.

So, it can be done. I'd probably start them as a puppy and train them, but probably also never leave them alone together (Aurora is in her crate when I'm gone). For example I've met one breeder who said she would never ever leave a husky alnoe with a cat no matter how much the husky has shown to be cat safe. Apparently she had one that seemed to be cat safe for years that one day decided the cat was prey.

So, don't know how helpful that was, but that's been my experiences.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I'm partial to the northern breeds myself too. I think it's hit or miss with the Siberian husky. They do have a very high prey drive, and it really helps if you have cats that won't run away from them. 

Just to add another story to the pot, our two year old husky loves to play with cats, but his play tends to be a little too rough 'n tumble for the cats' taste. All of the cats he's been around have their claws and can certainly defend themselves, and he tends to know when to leave well enough alone. I would also point out that I would never leave him out unattended with the cats. When no one is home, he sleeps in his crate and the cats have free roam of the house.

As a side note, we also have a female guinea pig. When first introduced, Dakota thought it was his dinner.  He's learned over time that she's another member of the family and not to eat her. However he's anything but gentle with her, and of course they are never together without constant supervision.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not a dog expert, however, I've owned two Samoyeds in the past and they are the most gentle, loving, spitz type dog I've seen. Both of mine had gotten along with other dogs we have "dog sat" including a lab, Aussie, rottie, and Pom. My sammy loved my sons when one was a toddler and the other was a baby. Our neighbour had a cat and it did not interest him. 

They love dark hiding spaces. Both of mine loved to sleep in a walk in closet or a dark bathroom. 

The two I have had were friendly to all strangers. I had even joked they would hold the flashlight for the burgler and hold the door open. 

On the downside. Both were allergic to fleas! I mean, if they got a flea bite, it would fester and they would need antibiotics to heal. Grooming was important. They shed lots of fur and blew their coat twice a year turning our back yard into a wintery scene. Their hair can get mats quite easily. 


I currently have adopted a Siberian Husky. He's a bit different but I'm still learning more about him. One thing that I have noticed already, is that I can hold my two Samoyed's attention much longer than I can with my husky.

Another northern breed I was quite fond of owning was the Great Pyrenese. I was very impressed with their gentleness and friendly manor.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

The Great Pyrenese is a northern breed? Really? 

Sorry, just never thought of hte Pyrenese as one... will some one verify one way or the other on that one?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Look into Norwegian Elkhounds. Every single one I've met has done stellar with cats. They have a high prey drive, but it's almost exclusively for small, twitchy things. Sibes are, as said earlier, hit or miss. Some are fantastic with cats. Some eat them. Some just eat the ones they don't live with/don't like.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I could be wrong.... maybe they are more shep 



tigress said:


> The Great Pyrenese is a northern breed? Really?
> 
> Sorry, just never thought of hte Pyrenese as one... will some one verify one way or the other on that one?


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

JustTess said:


> One thing that I have noticed already, is that I can hold my two Samoyed's attention much longer than I can with my husky.


LOL. Dakota's attention span lasts about 2 seconds on average...if that. Huskies are very smart and tend to get bored easily, which is often a challenge to keep them occupied for some folks.

Huskies will also welcome any and all strangers with a great big 'smile' on their face. As far as kids, Dakota loves them and does well/tolerates my niece whom is currently 17 months old. He also always wants to be with you and will lie down next to you _wherever_ you are...even if he doesn't fit.

And yes, consider the enormous amounts of hair you'll have to deal twice a year. In just matter of minutes you can create your own simulated "snow" in the backyard while they are blowing their coats. However I love how the birds come out and pick up the fur and cart it off for their nests.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

HuskyLuv said:


> LOL. Dakota's attention span lasts about 2 seconds on average...if that. Huskies are very smart and tend to get bored easily, which is often a challenge to keep them occupied for some folks.


Yeah, Aurora gets bored of things easily. 5 minutes seems to be her attention span. Happily so far her reaction to being bored if I don't try to entertain her is to start chewing on a bone or toy or going to sleep.

I can't train her for longer than a 5 minute session at a time, she gets bored and starts refusing to listen. Yesterday in training class we had to stop doing the excercise and focus on something different cause she was reaching the, "Ok, sick of this, don't want to do this anymore. Not listening to you guys anymore" stage.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Have you ever considered a Eurasier? I'm thinking of getting one in a few years, wonderful dogs!

http://www.dogsincanada.com/Default.aspx?tabid=66&type=&breed=Eurasier&ad=IAMSGeneral
http://www.dogpage.us/eurasier.htm#Information


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

You might also consider a Keeshond, I like what I've read about them so far. I'm also interested in the Finnish Lapphund and the Eurasier but they are super hard to find in the US, so that may rule them out. I like the Lapphund because they have that spitz look, but from what I've read, are actually herding dogs and have softer personalities than the northern breeds. Between the Sammy and the Husky though, my vote is for the Sammy... Husky's are a breed I know I couldn't handle, but that's just me personally.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Wow, thanks to everyone for all the replies! I wasn't expecting this much information so soon; it's great and so helpful!

Tigress, thank you so much for posting your experiences.  It was really helpful!



> They do have a very high prey drive, and it really helps if you have cats that won't run away from them.


That's an excellent point, HuskyLuv. If I were to break it down, I'd say two of my cats would do the attack/then back off a few feet routine, two would run away, and one is just so gregarious that he wouldn't even *consider* that maybe he should be employing Fight-or-Flight. When the other cats give him attitude, he just squints his eyes and sits there.  He's very much a "turn the other cheek" type. Never seen that kind of behavior in a cat before him. 

Oh, and all our cats have their claws as well.

Do either of you (or anyone else with Sibes and cats) worry about the times when you're home, but the cat and dog are in another room together? We have a two-story house with lots of rooms, and although I definitely agree with crating the dog when we're not home to supervise, I do worry about those times when we wouldn't be in direct line of sight with the dog and cats... am I being over-cautious? Are there generally enough "warning signs" leading up to a bad encounter that they can be avoided? 

JustTess, I'd love to hear more information about your Samoyed's personality. He seems very gentle with smaller creatures which is a plus for me. Maybe this is a breed I should continue to research - anyone else have any experiences?

Trumpetjock, thanks for the recommendation for Norweigan Elkhounds! They are very handsome little dogs, but more hefty and squarish than I'm looking for, and I'm not as fond of their coloring (are those reasons too superficial?  ). If I was going to go with a spitz close to that build, I think I would stick with the Finnish Spitz I mentioned before. But thank you again for the recommendation, it is appreciated!!!



> Huskies are very smart and tend to get bored easily, which is often a challenge to keep them occupied for some folks.
> 
> Huskies will also welcome any and all strangers with a great big 'smile' on their face. As far as kids, Dakota loves them and does well/tolerates my niece whom is currently 17 months old. He also always wants to be with you and will lie down next to you wherever you are...even if he doesn't fit.
> 
> And yes, consider the enormous amounts of hair you'll have to deal twice a year. In just matter of minutes you can create your own simulated "snow" in the backyard while they are blowing their coats. However I love how the birds come out and pick up the fur and cart it off for their nests.


HuskyLuv, thanks for the info! I've been researching Sibes for a few years now so I have a fair idea of what to expect, but it's awesome to hear your experiences. Thanks for being conscientious and pointing out some potential "pitfalls" people encounter with the breed. 

Kuma'sMom, the Eurasiers are also cute, but again I think I'd prefer the similar-looking Finnish Spitz. Hopefully someone can chime in with some info on them as well!

Thanks to everyone for the responses thus far. Keep them coming, I'm looking forward to learning more and narrowing down my options!


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Do either of you (or anyone else with Sibes and cats) worry about the times when you're home, but the cat and dog are in another room together? We have a two-story house with lots of rooms, and although I definitely agree with crating the dog when we're not home to supervise, I do worry about those times when we wouldn't be in direct line of sight with the dog and cats... am I being over-cautious? Are there generally enough "warning signs" leading up to a bad encounter that they can be avoided?
> 
> ...I've been researching Sibes for a few years now so I have a fair idea of what to expect, but it's awesome to hear your experiences. Thanks for being conscientious and pointing out some potential "pitfalls" people encounter with the breed.


Our husky generally stays in whatever room people are occupying just because he always wants to see what's going on. When he wanders off for more than about 10 minutes I tend to start wondering and call his name, at which point he always comes running. Sometimes I go check on him and almost all of the time he's just laying in his bed in another room minding his own business. So far no problems for us.

I also did a lot of research on the breed before getting one, but personally I always learned the most from personal experiences.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I love the looks of the Finnish Spitz. Their nickname is the Barking Bird Dog which is a clue to a possible problem that needs to be fixed early on.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is one obvious comparison I have been trying to sort out.

The Samoyed plays very differently than the way my Husky does. I'll try to describe. When I watch my Sammy play with other dogs, he is basically chasing a ball or racing around a tree. I do not see much play bitting. There isn't much growling or barking. Sometimes a calm like growl when I'm playing tug of war... but it doesn't sound threatening. 

My Husky will whine to play with other dogs. When he gets near, he begins to growl. It sounds threatening and I'm unsure if he is wanting to play. We also have a terrier about the same weight as the Husky and I noticed the husky will play by nipping at her legs gently. He'll also prance around her trying to get her to play fight. My Husky does not like to chase balls or play tug of war with other dogs like my Sammy's did. 

My husky also does not like to be alone. He seems to be near me all the time. If I leave, he obviously gets upset.... he shakes and trembles. Adopting him recently may be the reason for his distress. I keep hearing huskys have seperation anxiety.

I couldn't choose between the two.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

I am far from an expert but my impression is that Huskies are rather closer to the wolves ancestral to all dogs than most other breeds. They seem, in general, to be very focused on their place in their 'pack hierarchy.' My neighbor's husky was a sweet playful dog, most of the time, but once in a while it would experimentally challenge the woman of the house for what it perceived as the number 2 spot in the pack, by growling or nipping. This is not something that happens with every Husky, of course, but all other things being equal, I would be much more concerned about a houseful of cats with a Husky than a Samoyed--they they have the reputation of being notably non-aggressive dogs. I don't think any breed is guaranteed to get a long with cats, though.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I'd look at the continental spitz family - Keeshonds, Eurasier, the German Spitze breeds (if you're not in the US- we do have the mittels here in small numbers but they're not common and I think they're smaller than you want.), American Eskimo Dog. You might also check out Finnish Lapphunds. If you had your heart set on a big draft dog? I'd go with samoyeds.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

JustTess said:


> Here is one obvious comparison I have been trying to sort out.
> 
> The Samoyed plays very differently than the way my Husky does. I'll try to describe. When I watch my Sammy play with other dogs, he is basically chasing a ball or racing around a tree. I do not see much play bitting. There isn't much growling or barking. Sometimes a calm like growl when I'm playing tug of war... but it doesn't sound threatening.
> 
> ...


I have also noticed this too. The husky plays differently than all other dogs I am familiar with and when our boy plays with other dogs they don't "get it" and run away from him. Only when he plays with other huskies do they actually stay and play together...the same way. Ours will chase a tennis ball, but won't bring it back. I realize he's not a retriever and we mainly use the tennis ball as something to chase to wear him out.

Ours is very quiet, but when he plays with the neighbor's husky, she growls and barks a lot while they are playing. It's not aggressive at all, just play growling...but it does sound serious. The play sequence typically starts out with jumping all over each other, running/chasing each other, wrestling...then repeat over and over and over. 

Ours also has a mild case of separation anxiety still, it was MUCH worse when we first got him. We've dealt with it slowly and he is much improved. Hopefully your case will get better with time.

It does sound like the Samoyed would be a better pick for a household with cats based on all the replies though.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Everyone, thank you for all the replies and experiences! I think we're leaning strongly towards a Samoyed after reading all the replies.  I'm going to get in touch with a few breeders and hopefully learn a bit more about them, and start looking around at rescues too.  

Thank you guys, your input was extremely helpful!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.samoyed.org/SCA/breeders.htm

Look there for breeders that are more likely to be of good quality. Please make sure that you take a nice long time evaluating the breeder based on the criterion posted in http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/7077-finding-good-dog-breeder.html
<< that thread. Don't let them slip on any of those points. It may take a while to find one that fits the bill, but believe me - it will be worth it.

Good luck on your search and keep us informed!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 2 cats and 2 dogs, not northern breeds, but one has a very, very high prey drive. Both dogs will chase the cat that runs. The one that stands to fight they both ignore her, actually they are afraid of her. With lots of training we were able to get Lloyd to stop chasing Ruthie (the cat that runs). We are working on Allie (we have only had her for about a month). Allie has the higher prey drive, but has come a long way in a month. If we can catch her before she is about to take off for the cat, simply saying her name reminds her that she isn't allowed to do that.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

I hope that you are able to check out the rescues before going to a breeder. There are Samoyeds, Huskeys and other Northern breeds all over the place, both purebred as well as unique mutts--there is a very striking Samoyed mix in my area that seems to look like a regular one except for being solid black.

The best thing for your situation is that attitude of many of these dogs towards cats has already been tested in foster homes. Many of the listings on Petfinder.com have warnings or endorsements about how well or poorly particular dogs get along with children, cats and other dogs, as well as other useful info about a dog's personality, medical history and level of training.

And of course you would be helping a dog that really needs it.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

The Samoyed sounds like a good choice for you!

I just wanted to add that if you want that Husky look you may want to look into Alaskan Malamutes. They are bigger and in my experience have less of a prey drive. I grew up with them, and they've always gotten along great with our cats. They don't have the separation anxiety issues that the others mentioned with the Huskies, they are a bit more on the independent side but love all people equally.

If you ever consider tiny don't forget the Pom  Mine loves kitties, and will be about the same size as them!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I would say a Keeshound.. Lovely charming dogs, very intellegent but less stubborn than other varieties of spitz..


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Wow guys, thanks for the continuing advice!!! Chicster, thanks for your info on Malamutes! I wouldn't have thought that they'd have a different prey drive - really interesting to hear and maybe I should look into them too!!

I've talked to a few Sammy breeders, but I've been a little disappointed by the results - I've only heard back from one of the breeders so far, and since I've never owned a purebred Northern breed before she's highly reluctant to sell to me.  

I'm definitely not opposed to rescuing and it's looking like that may be the route I'm going to take. I've filled out a few applications with shelters, and I have my eyes on one dog in particular that I really like, but he's two states away. They're willing to get him here, but I have to find someone local to do a home inspection... hopefully it will work out!

Thanks for all the advice - it's so helpful!


----------



## Mariarilke (May 28, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Wow guys, thanks for the continuing advice!!! Chicster, thanks for your info on Malamutes! I wouldn't have thought that they'd have a different prey drive - really interesting to hear and maybe I should look into them too!!
> 
> I've talked to a few Sammy breeders, but I've been a little disappointed by the results - I've only heard back from one of the breeders so far, and since I've never owned a purebred Northern breed before she's highly reluctant to sell to me.
> 
> ...


Two states away huh? That's great. I myself am an advocate of dog rescue. We even have a site dedicated to it. I really respect people who go out of their way to rescue dogs.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

My husky plays nice with my 4 ferrets (who constantly jump all over him), and he won't harm our cockatiel either. It took a ton of time, but he doesn't have any desire to harm them anymore.
I'll never leave them unattended though. I don't trust him that much yet, since he still kills outside birds and rabbits.

Oh, and I'd like to add that my husky has ZERO separation anxiety issues. I don't really know why, but he's never had a problem with that.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Just wanted to post an update... the Sammy I had my eyes on fell through - a previous adopter got him. Well, I'm happy for the Sammy, but sad for me! 

I'm currently inquiring about another dog, a Siberian/Shepherd mix at a more local rescue (still an hour away). I have my application in already and I'm waiting to hear back, and visit the dog at the shelter soon! 

I was a little concerned because of her breed, but because she is part Shepherd, and already tested with cats ("showed no inclination to chase, but will need a careful introduction to be trustworthy") so that's a good sign! I really like the sound of her temperament from what I read on her description. And boy is she a pretty dog! Looking at her pics, she looks almost like a wolf hybrid to me (but from the description of her personality, I doubt that she's one, she seems too quiet - and I sure hope she's not, for my sanity's sake!). 

What do you all think of her?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10568182

I'll continue to keep this thread updated as I keep searching for my future dog...  If she doesn't work out, it'll be back to looking for Sammies... I just thought she was nice enough to add to my considerations. I've also started looking into Japanese Shiba Inu, but of course they are much smaller than what I am looking for. Thanks again to everyone for the continued advice..!


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Willow is a very pretty dog and her description sounds great


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I know im coming in late on this thread but have you thought about an Akita Inu? Thats all i thought of when you described your needs.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I did look into the Akita Inu, but from what I read, they seemed much more aggressive and with a higher prey drive than Shiba Inu, Shikoku-ken and the other Japanese dog breeds... is this a misconception? I do like their size better than the Shiba Inu.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

nekomi said:


> I did look into the Akita Inu, but from what I read, they seemed much more aggressive and with a higher prey drive than Shiba Inu, Shikoku-ken and the other Japanese dog breeds... is this a misconception? I do like their size better than the Shiba Inu.


Yes, thats what i have read as well. *BUT* i think everydog is an induvidual and things don't always conform. 

Type "akita" into youtube.com and i bet you tons of videos pop up with them playing with other dogs and cats. I think it just depends, like others have said. 

Lots of high prey drive dogs live in "harmony" and lots of "dominant breeds" have submissive members. It can happen, they aren't robots after all 

Korean jindo also comes to mind...if you want a challenge... lol


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Yes, thats what i have read as well. BUT i think everydog is an induvidual and things don't always conform.


So true!! Thank you for that reminder.  I'm trying to keep plenty of options open!

Well, we put in our application for Willow yesterday! Haven't heard back yet, but I'm not really expecting anything until after the holiday weekend. HUGE prayer request here that they will like my application and that everything will go smoothly!!! I'm in love with this dog from her description online, and really hope that I at least get the chance to meet her.


----------



## squirmyworm (Jan 7, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> Yes, thats what i have read as well. *BUT* i think everydog is an induvidual and things don't always conform.
> 
> Type "akita" into youtube.com and i bet you tons of videos pop up with them playing with other dogs and cats. I think it just depends, like others have said.


My Akita/GSD mix loves cats. Not to eat! Like Trumpetjock's Elkhound, she's more interested in small twitchy things. 

I hope you get Willow, though. She's gorgeous. She reminds me of another breed you could consider, although rescue (which I support) would not be an option and you'd definitely have to get on a waiting list. I'm mostly just mentioning it for fun 

http://www.tamaskan-dog.us/Gallery/gallery.htm
http://www.tamaskan-dog.us/About%20Tamaskan/about_tamaskan.htm


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

squirmyworm said:


> My Akita/GSD mix loves cats. Not to eat! Like Trumpetjock's Elkhound, she's more interested in small twitchy things.
> 
> I hope you get Willow, though. She's gorgeous. She reminds me of another breed you could consider, although rescue (which I support) would not be an option and you'd definitely have to get on a waiting list. I'm mostly just mentioning it for fun
> 
> ...


Wow, those dogs are gorgous! I especially love 'Hannibal" (which is funny because I love Thomas Harris' Hannibal series ), but that dog is just STUNNING!

Back on topic...
to the original poster; Willow is so pretty! And she sounds like a good match for what you're looking for! Fingers, toes, and paws crossed for you here!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

We got accepted for Willow!! The shelter coordinator called today to have a phone interview and we talked for over an hour, we really hit it off! She said she thinks Willow would love it here and be a great match for us. We're going to go meet her next Saturday (a 2 hour drive, or we'd be going sooner!), and if all goes well, she'll come home with us next month! Since we're moving on September 15 to a new home with lots of land, she was kind enough to offer to hold the dog until after we move. 

I'm so thrilled!!!!


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so happy it's worked out, and that she'll hold Willow until you guys have moved.

I wish you the best of luck! And remember; this place is great for information if you have any questions down the road


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

I wanted to first congratulate you on Willow!

And also to thank DogGoneGood for the information on Tamaskans. One of the four (!) breeders lives about 20 minutes away from me and that sounds like exactly the breed description I was after, so I've contacted them. Thank you!


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

Namrah said:


> I wanted to first congratulate you on Willow!
> 
> And also to thank DogGoneGood for the information on Tamaskans. One of the four (!) breeders lives about 20 minutes away from me and that sounds like exactly the breed description I was after, so I've contacted them. Thank you!


Actually it was *squirmyworm* who posted the info  I'd never even heard of them before last night, but now I think I'm in love!


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Woops - then I mean thank you squirmyworm!!!!

And yes, I am too. They're amazing!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Ooh yes, I had looked into Tamaskans!! What an awesome breed! I love that they are so tractable and small-pet-friendly, but have such an incredible wolfy look. I know they are still breeding for an even more primitive appearance (smaller ears, more gradual stops, etc.), so just think how incredible this breed will be in a decade or so!

As an update, I sent two extra references to the shelter today, as well as a huge slew of photos of my current and new home, pics of my current pets and my husband and myself (since they said they probably can't do a home visit because I'm far from them). Do you think that's overkill?  (LOL) I am just so excited!!


----------



## squirmyworm (Jan 7, 2008)

Namrah said:


> Woops - then I mean thank you squirmyworm!!!!
> 
> And yes, I am too. They're amazing!


Your welcome  They're absolutely amazing, and I'm glad that the Tamaskan Register has kept such rigorous standards when it comes to their breeders. Maybe I'll get one someday...(sighs wistfully). 

But more importantly, congratulations Nekomi! Don't forget to post lots of pictures...LOTS of pictures


----------

